# HONDA GX160 Clutch help!!!!



## putt putt (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello, im looking at buying a honda gx160 but I am unsure of what type of clutch I will need as I am pretty clueless when it comes to engines. I want the engine to drive a drive shaft and not have a cog for a chain or belt.(as it seems all centrifugal clutches seem to have). It is going to be used in an old timber boat so I need to attach the coupling from the prop shaft to the clutch, I understand there will be no reverse that doesnt bother me as long as there is a neutral and forward I am happy. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

If you are looking for something "out of the box" you are going to be stuck with a belt or a chain.

If you got a bunch of money I am sure something could be made that has a pressure plate, clutch disk, throw out bearing, just like a car.

BG


----------



## putt putt (Aug 17, 2012)

I think im going to be removing the sprocket off a centrifugal clutch from a gokart and welding the coupling from my drive shaft to the clutch


Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF
> 
> If you are looking for something "out of the box" you are going to be stuck with a belt or a chain.
> 
> ...


----------



## zeff (Aug 24, 2011)

A cool Mallard morning : Kansas Duck Hunting

See this setup.
Good luck!


----------



## putt putt (Aug 17, 2012)

that was a great help thanks


----------

